# Playing Around in Photoshop Lightroom 3



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are some shots I'm working with with before and after. There are very subtle changes in them, but I'm hoping they make a big difference in showing better clarity as well as more accurate coloring.
Any tips and tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 17, 2012)

Assuming they are in the order before and after.....which one looks more like the actual pen? From our point of view with no pen to compare to, we don't know which one is more accurate. 

The first pic is cooler and the second one warmer. Either one could be accurate.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 17, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> Assuming they are in the order before and after.....which one looks more like the actual pen? From our point of view with no pen to compare to, we don't know which one is more accurate.
> 
> The first pic is cooler and the second one warmer. Either one could be accurate.


 

The first is before and the second is after which is much more accurate to the coloring of the pen. I'm wondering if my background is the right choice for this pen. I've been using cloth, but are there other materials that would work better?


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 17, 2012)

Eric, on my monitor, your background is in near perfect focus while the pen appears to be in just slightly less focus.
As to background choice, the world is full of choices, colors, textures, the list goes on.  Myself, I am 'color challenged', meaning I have a bride that picks out all my necessary colored clothes when they have to match.  Ask yours for her help in locating the correct background color.  Explain to her first that the background must not be subject and clash with the pen.  If the second photo is more correct in color, then you are on the right track in PS.  As far as the focus, the depth of field of nearly all lenses works to 1/3 in front of point of focus and 2/3 past the point of focus.  If your camera is auto-focus and you can adjust the selected area of focus, chose a point and have it on the front surface of what you want to be sharpest in the  photo.

This is in no way a criticism of the quality of your work.  Your pens and photos have always been top notch.  None of are perfect and I am far from that point.
Charles


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 17, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Eric, on my monitor, your background is in near perfect focus while the pen appears to be in just slightly less focus.


 
I agree on the focus. The pen seems a little soft and the texture of the fabric is very sharp.

I try to avoid fabrics with texture...but that is just me.

I think the color of the background is fine for that pen. Everyone has their own opinions about background colors and props. To me, as long as it does not distract from the pen, it is good.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree with what Gary has said.

I avoid cloths that have texture also.  I think the color is fine.  I purchased a constuction paper package.  (has about 30 different colors and use those)  Majority of time I use white, black or gray.

You'll get alot of comments, but in the long run I think it is what you yourself decides is best.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 17, 2012)

Personally, I prefer the before.  The after looks too "warmed" or yellowed to me.  The brass pieces in the blank look too falsely gold to me, where as the original pic seems right.   Same thing with the watch face (and stone for that matter) - without actually seeing the pen, its hard to know, but the backdrop of the face looks more to me what I would expect on the left, original photo.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree. The second seems too much IMHO. Maybe something in between before and after?


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to ask....is your monitor calibrated? If not you are adjusting to false colors...then when someone with a calibrated monitor looks at the pics the colors seem to be "off"


----------

